# Possible buy.... Sheza French Lady



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a 3 year old AQHA mare. She was on the race track and only raced 4 times. Even though she is only 3, she is actually pretty well broke. She is 15.3 hands might grow a tad bit more. She has some of the top names in the barrel racing world in her pedigree, like frenchmans guy and sun frost! There are videos to the first video she was a little rusty, hadnt been ridden in well over a month. I will also put her pedigree and her dreamhorse add on here. Let me know what you think!! heres her pedigree Sheza French Lady Quarter Horse 
her dreamhorse add DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1390415 - Sheza French Lady
and here is the video's... well actually im just going to post one cuz the others you cant even see anything really. Again in this one she was a little rusty hadent been ridden in over a month.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

dang thing wont let me post the other two with the main one so im gonna have to post the other two pics sepratly... sorry guys


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and a better butt picture lol... :lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she has been hauled to different arenas, had 8 months of race horse training, i know race horse training is different than normal riding, but it still gets the broke. I love her pedigree, i have always wated a frechman guys horse for a long time. I love them.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not a super critiquer but I think she's a really nice looking mare and has a nice lope!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like she has smooth gaits
Can stop on a dime
Gogeous!!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, she looks REALLY good! hope you get her! =))


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, im gonna aks them if they will trade..... so cross your fingers lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like she has the potential to be a really nice horse. Nice long lope on her and seems very forward. She is still what I would consider very green broke though. She really hasn't figured out the whole backing up thing and she doesn't neck rein at all. If you are prepared to finish her training, then go for it. *provided of course that she is a reasonable price*


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, ya she is pretty green to normal riding, i mean she is broke to ride just not normal riding lol, she had 8 months of race horse training. I would like to maybe get into barrel futurites thats why im looking at her, cuz here is Prineville the barrel futurities go up to 5 year olds. She definantly knows the word whoa, has a nice lope to her. Being a race horse there also use to being hauled, and listening to all the screaming and yelling of a crowd. But that is the only thing that makes me not want to get her, is the fact that she is so green.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think she has a nice foundation on her. I think if you are comfortable training a horse, she would be a fun little project. I'd want vet and xrays (for any horse ott). 
If she's a good price/they are willing to trade, I'd definitely go see her.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

reining girl said:


> I would like to maybe get into barrel futurites


Unless barrel futurities are run differently than the events I know of, doesn't the sire or dam have to be nominated and entry fees paid prior to the foal being born?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

No, these are like jackpot futurites, not big major ones, there just local ones here at prineville, no big purses no nothing, just more of a way to get your horse seasoned.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

the big time futurities, the horse has to be paid nominated bla bla, but just these local jackpot races no.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Shes related to my horse...lol way back though. I thought it was cool because my QH is Heza Fast Star. She is cute.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, well its not gonna happen she wont take a trade... story of my life =(


----------

